# Slice of Life RP M/F with romance and/or smut



## flyingbannanna (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello. So, I'm just looking for the basics here, nothing too fancy. I'll be using my character Max, ref sheet is here.

Basic setting:

He runs a pretty successful music store downtown. He sells anything from guitars to orchestral instruments, and also supplies rental equipment to the local schools and students. Out of work hours, he's a laid back guy who likes to play video games or workout at the gym. Loves to hang out with friends if they want to hang out. Overall a pretty nice guy, fun to be around.

Preferred method of contact is discord, you can add me at Biskits#6564.

PS. I know not much detail was put here, but, just wanted to throw this out here if someone was interested.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm interested, I'll add you on discord.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure, female wolf partner OK?


----------



## Amy Nidrani (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm interested, heheh


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 18, 2017)

Im interested


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

I might, I havent gotten to play yet


----------

